# seeking 6TB Ext drive for PRO



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am looking for a less expensive way to expand my TiVo External Storage than going to WeaKnees $900 upgrade.
How can i configure an external drive so it will work with TiVo Roamio Pro?
I was under the impression that if I got WD30EURS or WD30EURX and place sit in the shell of my WD ext 1TB expander drive that it would work.
WD says no.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The WD30EURS or WD30EURX will work inside a Roamio itself, but not inside an Expander--TiVo strongly has locked down what Expanders can be used and what hard drives inside, and it maxes out at 1TB (without, potentially, some sort of hacking). I've never understood a good reason for this--I would think that many people would jump at a 3TB (or even 6TB expander), now that hard drive prices have come down. Others here in the forum have said that TiVo isn't going there, or allowing things to go there, given development/support costs (which I would have thought would be low/negligible, but I don't know the engineering intricacies that might go into using a larger hard drive), or for perceived/assumed lack of need (with the Roamio Plus already having a 3TB internal drive--but isn't more space always a good thing?  ). 

One perhaps next-best solution I have read about here: using a NAS solution such as Netgear's ReadyNAS (but not inexpensive).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

zerdian1 said:


> I am looking for a less expensive way to expand my TiVo External Storage than going to WeaKnees $900 upgrade.
> How can i configure an external drive so it will work with TiVo Roamio Pro?
> I was under the impression that if I got WD30EURS or WD30EURX and place sit in the shell of my WD ext 1TB expander drive that it would work.
> WD says no.


The actual hard drive itself, not the enclosure, has to be one of the models on the very short list of WD 500GB and 1TB raw drive model numbers to which the TiVo refers when it detects a connection on its eSATA port, or it will refuse to have anything to do with it.

(Except for the first of the Series 3 platform models that got "hacked" [someone discovered KickStart 62 would do it] before the list was put into force or the eSATA jack officially enabled. And I'm not sure what size limit there is with that one, but I think internal and external added together can't exceed 2.2TB)


----------



## moonflame (Aug 10, 2015)

This can't be true: Weaknees makes a 6tb+6tb Tivo. How can we DIY it?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Supposedly MFSTools 3.2 can do this. I have not tested that functionality out yet.


----------



## moonflame (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks jmbach, I'll probably give it a try and report back.


----------



## IntelPenny4 (Dec 4, 2007)

did it ever work for ya


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

If your internal + external storage total to 8TB or less. I would suggest to use just one 6TB or 8TB internal drive so your chance of losing all your recordings is less due to HDD failure.


----------

